# Rod for Penn Pursuit 5000?



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

So I had to settle with a Penn Pursuit 5000 and right now I have it on Shakespeare Alpha 10' Medium action 10-25lb, but it is just way too heavy when im throwing lures all morning and its too long for lures I imagine im wondering what would be a good rod that would go good with it?


----------

